# Scanjet 3570c driver that support film scans



## radi0j0hn (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Folks!

Picked up a 2002 Scanjet 3570c that works fine, but the only driver I can find on HP's site is basic. Scans just fine but does not seem to support the lighted film scanner lid. I want to do some negs, and this is a problem.

Anybody got the original CD? TIA John


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
The full version (220MB) is located here:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=74771&os=228&lang=en

Upgrades and other drivers here:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=74771&lang=en

Owners Manual here:
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/bps05750.pdf
According to the owners manual you do not use the scan buttons for scanning negatives (Section 8)



> *Scan slides or negatives*
> On an HP Scanjet 3500c series scanner, you can use the optional HP Scanjet
> transparent materials adapter (TMA) to scan slides or negatives. To do so, use the
> HP Scanning software rather than the scanning buttons.
> ...


Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## radi0j0hn (Jan 28, 2009)

Many thanks, as I did not find this on the HP site, just the "junior" all-purpose limited driver.
I am DLing it now. I don't see a 3570C on the list, (just a CXI?), but I suspect it will work.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
From this link:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=74771&os=228&lang=en



> Description: This is the full software of hp photo and imaging v2.0 for hp scanjet scanners.
> This download adds the Memories Disc software that was not included with the previous version, which was released on 6/11/03.
> 
> This software will work with the following hp scanjet scanners:
> ...


Let me know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## radi0j0hn (Jan 28, 2009)

OK, there it is! I did DL and install, but the only driver that shows up on my TWAIN list is the generic WIA HP Scanjet version that doesn't seem to support the transparency lid.
I check the PDF manual and it doesn't give much help. Either I don't have the better driver, or it's not installed, or I'm missing something obvious!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Do you have the TMA Cable connected (Section 3 of the owners Manual)?
Bill


----------



## radi0j0hn (Jan 28, 2009)

Cables in. I suspect the problem is that the WIA driver is basic, and there is another one that supports the lid.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Again


> Scan slides or negatives
> On an HP Scanjet 3500c series scanner, you can use the optional HP Scanjet
> transparent materials adapter (TMA) to scan slides or negatives. To do so, use the
> HP Scanning software rather than the scanning buttons.
> ...


This is all I can provide seeing you have not stated what your issue is.
Is there any errors in the Device Manager (yellow! or RED x)?
What happens when you scan a negative?
Are you using the HP Photo & Imaging software ?
TMA Driver here:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SC...anjet-3500-3530-3570c-Scanner-Driver-10.shtml

Thanks,
Bill


----------

